# Orbea Gain Charge Connector



## G3CWI (7 Oct 2019)

If you are looking for one, this is what you need:
http://www.cusmade.biz/Product/Detail/48

No idea where you would buy them though.


----------



## NickWi (7 Oct 2019)

That's a useful link. We (as in end users) may not be able to deal direct, but at least it means that should there be enough demand the aftermarket manufacturers can know source the fitting and it may lead to cheaper chargers and aftermarket battery options. It's also interesting to see the connector is IP66 rated.

IP6 means _"Totally dust tight. Full protection against dust and other particulates, including a vacuum seal, tested against continuous airflow." _and whilst that sounds good it's the adding of the second 6, so it's IP66 adds that more relivant to us lot, it adds water protection._ "Protection against direct high pressure jet_s."

Whilst I'd never point a jet wash at any bike, knowing the connector is IP66 rated gived a bit more confidence for general washing, riding in the rain and for when the bike is strapped to the carrier on the car.


----------

